# Ursolic Acid Shows Increases in Brown Fat Production and Confirms Muscle Building Pot



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2012)

by Patrick Arnold ~ source The most interesting health and fitness related natural compound to come around within the last decade or so has got to be ursolic acid. I have been aware of its benefits for quite some time but it wasn?t until last year that I really became excited. It was then that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

